# Anyone using ELIXIR-Meds (feedback)



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

As the tittle asks please guys. Has or is anyone using Eliixir Meds Orals or Injectables?

If so what's the feedback please ?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Never heard about them or even read about them on any forum.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

No one? ! Lol ??


----------



## LRG (Apr 2, 2009)

elixir enhanced pharma?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes mate. Im eally liking the lab but was looking for others feedback who have/is using ?

Doesn't seem to be heard of though.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

The Big Dog said:


> Yes mate. Im eally liking the lab but was looking for others feedback who have/is using ?
> 
> Doesn't seem to be heard of though.


Is this you on your avi?

DAYUM!


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Their fusion 500mg/ml oil seems strange as it only contains classified as the ingredient. Would be difficult to plan a cycle with it being unkown what it is.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

K



Ekseliksis said:


> Is this you on your avi?
> 
> DAYUM!


Yes mate. It is.

Taken about 2 weeks ago, 7 weeks out from the Bodypower show


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

mrproc said:


> Their fusion 500mg/ml oil seems strange as it only contains classified as the ingredient. Would be difficult to plan a cycle with it being unkown what it is.


It's different, I'll give them that ! Lol

I've been using their fast acting oils and orals with good results. Though I'm sure in time someone will send off their blend for analysis .


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm finding them really good, been using afew weeks now n kicked in fully, making dem gainz


----------



## trialstar (May 30, 2013)

Just started some elixir duratest, had one jab so far, no real pip as of yet from it, its not a brand i have ever heard of, bottles and box looks of good quality with hologram authenticity seal on the top.

475/mg which is pretty damn strong, hoping its good stuff taking 1ml twice a week for 12 weeks with a friend doing the same so will post results in a few weeks if/when it kicks in. It is my friends first cycle, so will be interesting to see how he does with it, thinking 1ml twice a week is too much for a first time though so think i will drop it down to 0.7ml twice a week and see how it goes.


----------



## trialstar (May 30, 2013)

1 week update, its been 1 week and 1 day since first injection of 2ml a week, and just starting with nipple sensitivity, and slight sex drive increase, so the stuff must have something in it, not noticed anything else yet, but with enanthate im not expecting any size/strength for another 4 weeks anyway.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

trialstar said:


> 1 week update, its been 1 week and 1 day since first injection of 2ml a week, and just starting with nipple sensitivity, and slight sex drive increase, so the stuff must have something in it, not noticed anything else yet, but with enanthate im not expecting any size/strength for another 4 weeks anyway.


Going well?


----------



## trialstar (May 30, 2013)

> Going well?


Honestly, still not sure, its 5 weeks Wednesday since my first injection, i have put some weight on, gone from 11.7 to 12.5, but i am eating more food now, and i have gone from a cut which got me to around 8% BF, So not sure if the weight increase is due to the gear or the food.

I cant say i have had any real increase in libido, not what i was expecting anyway, and during the day not getting the usual raging boners, but at night im waking up with boners, 2 or so and when i awake i have a boner, Im due to get weighed again this Friday so will see if any more weight increase.

So far i would say it probably has some test in it but not what it says 400+ Usually i have really bad cramps in my lower back and my tear drops on my legs, but not had anything like that, and still no real strength increase, but strength usually comes for me at 6+ weeks, so time will tell.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

trialstar said:


> Honestly, still not sure, its 5 weeks Wednesday since my first injection, i have put some weight on, gone from 11.7 to 12.5, but i am eating more food now, and i have gone from a cut which got me to around 8% BF, So not sure if the weight increase is due to the gear or the food.
> 
> I cant say i have had any real increase in libido, not what i was expecting anyway, and during the day not getting the usual raging boners, but at night im waking up with boners, 2 or so and when i awake i have a boner, Im due to get weighed again this Friday so will see if any more weight increase.
> 
> So far i would say it probably has some test in it but not what it says 400+ Usually i have really bad cramps in my lower back and my tear drops on my legs, but not had anything like that, and still no real strength increase, but strength usually comes for me at 6+ weeks, so time will tell.


Sounds like it's going well if you've put almost a stone on in 5 weeks don't you think?


----------



## trialstar (May 30, 2013)

> Sounds like it's going well if you've put almost a stone on in 5 weeks don't you think?


Possibly, but as i said i have just transitioned from a cut that has been ongoing for around 1 year, so i was bound to pile on weight fairly fast anyway, just unusual that im not getting my usual back/leg cramps, libido increase etc, but saying that my friend has put on over a stone as well, will see what i weigh in tomorrow, i am getting weighed every two weeks but i have not drastically increased my calories tbh, around 4-500 extra per day that puts me a little over maintenance, with next week increasing by a further 250, maybe i am just thinking too much into it


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

trialstar said:


> Possibly, but as i said i have just transitioned from a cut that has been ongoing for around 1 year, so i was bound to pile on weight fairly fast anyway, just unusual that im not getting my usual back/leg cramps, libido increase etc, but saying that my friend has put on over a stone as well, will see what i weigh in tomorrow, i am getting weighed every two weeks but i have not drastically increased my calories tbh, around 4-500 extra per day that puts me a little over maintenance, with next week increasing by a further 250, maybe i am just thinking too much into it


Yeh well that ain't a massive calorie surplus, so sounds like it's on the right track, keep it up buddy


----------



## trialstar (May 30, 2013)

Got weighed on Friday, up 3 pounds in 2 weeks, also was up 5kg on shoulder dumbbell press will be 6 weeks wednesday since first shot so expecting strength to go up from now on if its working properly

Start weight 11.7 stone, Current weight 12.8 so over 1stone now. and still have visible abs, but have smoothed over a little which i feel is water more than fat.


----------



## trialstar (May 30, 2013)

Weighed again friday (4th sep) and up 2 pounds again in two weeks(12.10 stone), had a slight strength increase, and i do mean slight with still no other sides, i still am convinced that this stuff does have test in it but its very very very under dosed.

I was going to do the cycle for 12-15 weeks but honestly i dont see the point, going to get off in 2 weeks time for 10 week total, do my PCT and then hopefully get some better gear for the next one in 10-15 weeks or so.

Still feeling that a lot of the weight i gained was a lot to do with my calorie and carb increase from going from a cut to a bulk, my strength is still lower than it was before my cut, and i am only around 5 pounds off my old weight, but i still have slightly visable abbs which were none existent before


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone else used these since then ?


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

nickb said:


> Used dbol, bang on, source is getting all gear in now, told him to shout me when the test and tren are in. He sent the text out after trying several labs at a time that elixir came out on top with reviews results and that will be all he is stocking from now. Should add not posted in ages due to coming off cycle for what seems like too long


 Been using their Test, tren & mast blend the last while. No complaints at all. Wouldn't mind getting my hands on more. It was a one off that I found them. Maybe since they seem new they're better dosed.


----------



## nickb (Aug 6, 2015)

DubSelecta said:


> Been using their Test, tren & mast blend the last while. No complaints at all. Wouldn't mind getting my hands on more. It was a one off that I found them. Maybe since they seem new they're better dosed.


 Might be that, can say my source is always spot on, if he's stocking elixir I don't think they will disappear last lab he stocked he had the stuff for about 3 years and it was always just as good as when it started


----------



## steve1545 (Dec 18, 2014)

Makes me laugh when people think automatically something must be crap or suspect because they've never heard of it. Like anything the Golf Car was new once.. I've used Europharm, Casablanca, orbis/sci mex, Isis, Zion Labs Lixus and other imported labs down the yrs. Loved EP the most and stuck with it for yrs until it started to dry up. I've recently switched to elxir, too early into my course to pass to much judgment but so far i've noticed strength gains and early signs of sensitive Nips the usual stuff i'd expect from decent gear. I'll let you know how things are in another 2 weeks when i'm 4 weeks in. Got it from a reliable source though so i think it's all good


----------



## Pipboy (Nov 25, 2015)

steve1545 said:


> Makes me laugh when people think automatically something must be crap or suspect because they've never heard of it. Like anything the Golf Car was new once.. I've used Europharm, Casablanca, orbis/sci mex, Isis, Zion Labs Lixus and other imported labs down the yrs. Loved EP the most and stuck with it for yrs until it started to dry up. I've recently switched to elxir, too early into my course to pass to much judgment but so far i've noticed strength gains and early signs of sensitive Nips the usual stuff i'd expect from decent gear. I'll let you know how things are in another 2 weeks when i'm 4 weeks in. Got it from a reliable source though so i think it's all good


 Hi mate

how you getting on with Elixir? I'm on week 2 using their Duratest 475 and Isoblend and nothing to report yet apart from no Pip, still too early though.

Cheers


----------



## steve1545 (Dec 18, 2014)

Pipboy said:


> Hi mate
> 
> how you getting on with Elixir? I'm on week 2 using their Duratest 475 and Isoblend and nothing to report yet apart from no Pip, still too early though.
> 
> Cheers


 Doing really well mate. The Duratest was too strong for me, sensitive nips and Gyno so i've switched to my usual test prop


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

steve1545 said:


> Doing really well mate. The Duratest was too strong for me, sensitive nips and Gyno so i've switched to my usual test prop


 A friend of mine been offered this lab ive no idea on it is it any good then ? From what I can remember he said its not cheap but not expensive.


----------



## steve1545 (Dec 18, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> A friend of mine been offered this lab ive no idea on it is it any good then ? From what I can remember he said its not cheap but not expensive.


 I've used a lot of stuff around my way mate and some stuff is s**t, i can honestly say it's good stuff. Like i said Gyno was far too bad after just 10 days to 2 weeks i new i needed to switch to prop. If you're in the Supps industry and get to know the labs and the prices most stuff is actually sold around at similar prices, it's how much hey think they can blag with it. I know a guy who sells Orbis for 45 for a 10mil bottle, i now he's paying roughly the same has my mate for elixir which comes in give or take the odd quid here and there at the same. he ells Elixir for 35


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

steve1545 said:


> I've used a lot of stuff around my way mate and some stuff is s**t, i can honestly say it's good stuff. Like i said Gyno was far too bad after just 10 days to 2 weeks i new i needed to switch to prop. If you're in the Supps industry and get to know the labs and the prices most stuff is actually sold around at similar prices, it's how much hey think they can blag with it. I know a guy who sells Orbis for 45 for a 10mil bottle, i now he's paying roughly the same has my mate for elixir which comes in give or take the odd quid here and there at the same. he ells Elixir for 35


 Sounds ok then I just don't like to advise people on stuff ive not used personaly, I will tell him it gets ok reports on here.


----------



## steve1545 (Dec 18, 2014)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Sounds ok then I just don't like to advise people on stuff ive not used personaly, I will tell him it gets ok reports on here.





GeordieOak70 said:


> Sounds ok then I just don't like to advise people on stuff ive not used personaly, I will tell him it gets ok reports on here.


 I respect people who don't advise s**t. I'm the same if i haven't tried it i'll just say i have no idea about it.


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

trialstar said:


> Honestly, still not sure, its 5 weeks Wednesday since my first injection, i have put some weight on, gone from 11.7 to 12.5, but i am eating more food now, and i have gone from a cut which got me to around 8% BF, So not sure if the weight increase is due to the gear or the food.
> 
> I cant say i have had any real increase in libido, not what i was expecting anyway, and during the day not getting the usual raging boners, but at night im waking up with boners, 2 or so and when i awake i have a boner, Im due to get weighed again this Friday so will see if any more weight increase.
> 
> So far i would say it probably has some test in it but not what it says 400+ Usually i have really bad cramps in my lower back and my tear drops on my legs, but not had anything like that, and still no real strength increase, but strength usually comes for me at 6+ weeks, so time will tell.


 11 stone 7 !!!!! You need to eat more and be consisten with it.......my first ever cycle was when to me i was light at 14.5 stone.

Once i got my diet nailed then the gains kicked in and im now 17 stone with visible abs and only use low doses


----------



## Main fitter (Jun 17, 2016)

Im on my 3rd cycle using elixir. I'm on test cyp 1.5ml once a week so 375mg of test and also test prop eod at 1.5ml so 150mg of test. Plus there anavar at 60mg a day. Really banging on the weight with no fat gain at all. Pumps are fantastic and libido through the roof as you would expect from that amount of test. Im on week 4 now and the strength is really coming on. No sensitive nips or sides at all. Very happy so far


----------



## alwaysmassive78 (Mar 6, 2016)

New source sellin this- fusion looks interesting but not knowing the ingredients make a cycle difficult! Anyone have general feedback and what's view on their Anadrol and Test Rejuvenation?!


----------



## Jonb6389 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

I know this is slightly old but has anyone had any more feedback?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Domcoates (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi,

Just recently purchased anavar from the same company, the tub cam and had a plastic seal on, only problem is is that my pills are green?!? when i opened the container straight away you can smell ink, the green also rubs off.

Just wondering whether anyone else has had these or whether they're most likely fake

View attachment IMG_8563.JPG


View attachment IMG_8564.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Domcoates said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just recently purchased anavar from the same company, the tub cam and had a plastic seal on, only problem is is that my pills are green?!? when i opened the container straight away you can smell ink, the green also rubs off.
> 
> ...


 Why would they be fake because they are green? who the heck would fake a lab which nobody has heard of, and who makes blends which are 'secret'. how can you sell a steroid blend and not tell people what's in it! The lab owner is a fu**ing retard for that. might be great gear but I wouldn't touch them with a pole for that reason alone.

Secret steroids, whatever next.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

loads of this in our gym, I haven't used but a mate of mine as had awesome results on a cut using their lipid incinerate


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I used elexir test e few months ago bloods showed it was very underdosed only contained a third of ingredients it said on label


----------



## Domcoates (Dec 14, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Why would they be fake because they are green? who the heck would fake a lab which nobody has heard of, and who makes blends which are 'secret'. how can you sell a steroid blend and not tell people what's in it! The lab owner is a fu**ing retard for that. might be great gear but I wouldn't touch them with a pole for that reason alone.
> 
> Secret steroids, whatever next.


 I have done hours of research and found absolutely no one that has had green anavar pills that's why.


----------



## Domcoates (Dec 14, 2016)

Andrewgenic said:


> loads of this in our gym, I haven't used but a mate of mine as had awesome results on a cut using their lipid incinerate


 so is this the same stuff as what i have shown, green? at first i assumed the green was just rubbing off but in fact when i bit into the pill it is green all the way through not just on the outside. i feel like i get a pump a lot better while training but obviously it could just be a placebo effect i still can;t put my finger on it. would you reccomend i keep on taking them or throw them swiftly in the bin?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Domcoates said:


> I have done hours of research and found absolutely no one that has had green anavar pills that's why.


 The lab can make them whatever colour you want. It's just food grade dye.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Domcoates said:


> so is this the same stuff as what i have shown, green? at first i assumed the green was just rubbing off but in fact when i bit into the pill it is green all the way through not just on the outside. i feel like i get a pump a lot better while training but obviously it could just be a placebo effect i still can;t put my finger on it. would you reccomend i keep on taking them or throw them swiftly in the bin?


 Just buy a labmax var test from eBay for like £12, or better still send it to chemclarity for a proper test


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Domcoates said:


> so is this the same stuff as what i have shown, green? at first i assumed the green was just rubbing off but in fact when i bit into the pill it is green all the way through not just on the outside. i feel like i get a pump a lot better while training but obviously it could just be a placebo effect i still can;t put my finger on it. would you reccomend i keep on taking them or throw them swiftly in the bin?


 can't honestly comment mate, only seen the injectables , however I wouldn't let the fact the pills are green freak me out. They might give you the ability to hulk smash


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Just buy a labmax var test from eBay for like £12, or better still send it to chemclarity for a proper test


 this is not original labmax, some scammer sells some s**t and claiming it to be labmax

get the real anavar UV test from labmax or their anavar purity test

http://www.labmax.ca/proddetail.php?prod=anavar_semi_quantitative_test


----------



## ClintonKong (Mar 12, 2017)

trialstar said:


> Just started some elixir duratest, had one jab so far, no real pip as of yet from it, its not a brand i have ever heard of, bottles and box looks of good quality with hologram authenticity seal on the top.
> 
> 475/mg which is pretty damn strong, hoping its good stuff taking 1ml twice a week for 12 weeks with a friend doing the same so will post results in a few weeks if/when it kicks in. It is my friends first cycle, so will be interesting to see how he does with it, thinking 1ml twice a week is too much for a first time though so think i will drop it down to 0.7ml twice a week and see how it goes.


 How did you get on in the end with this? Doing the same 2ml a week but a lot of people saying it's crap gear


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm on week 5 of their tren e and I'm not getting the usual side effects etc. Shame, the ttm I used before I really liked.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Ive been using Orbis for the last couple of months whilst getting back into training after having 3 years off completely.

New source has offered this lab for a good price so going to give it a go, ordered in the fusion mix as it was recommended.

Will update with my thoughts and opinion. May start a separate progress thread also.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Always good to explore different labs.


----------



## 18650 (May 4, 2017)

I used their test e and tren e a while back, wasn't good stuff. I gained a s**t load of fat, a lot more than I should have done. I was forced into a brutal 3 month cut because of their underdosed drugs.

I've avoided their stuff since, got about 10 vials left collecting dust in my juice draw.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

On 2ml of Duratest 950mg

2ml deca 500mg

100mg anavar per day.

All Elixir.

I have used these products before earlier in the year and they have been ok.

This time I introduced Deca. Joints seem still a bit painful.

Im gyno susceptible, and feel

nothing.

Not getting much nitrogen retention that I should do off the var and amount of test.

I feel there is some product in there but not what they claim.

I shall be switching to Triumph at the end of this week and will update.


----------



## JohnHead56 (Dec 4, 2017)

I've used elixir labs on 2 occasions.

first one being my first course. A 7 weeker of anavar 50mg ed and winstrol 40mg ed which I really benefited from bar limp dick on 2 occasions after coming off, cleared up after a week. (Blue shorts day before I started, black boxers the day I finished)

second course was 5 weeks of test prop at 3ml a week. Mon Wed Fri 1ml each time just before a holiday. I felt i preferred this one apart from having to shoot regularly due to liver scares on the orals. Banged about 4.5 ml in the last week to use it job and after coming off ended up with with spotty back and top of my arms.

Just picked up no.3 today which is their TMT 425 will try get some good before and after photos and accurate weigh ins on this course again.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

I finished a course in Nov using this elixir duratest 475 complete muck ! Their tritest was great but the dura test was a waste if time , I ran 3ml between along side 600mg of their deca and it caused problems with sex drive etc I've another three bottles of their duratest but it's s**t I wouldn't touch then again


----------



## MrsklG (Mar 12, 2021)

... 3 weeks ago I ordered elixir testosterone enanthate 275mg & trenbelone enanthate 200 mg I was reluctant with the tren E but without any gyms being open and only having 1 hand weight I must say I have went from 11.8 stone to 13.2 stone in 3 weeks .. I have been smashing a 20 kg dumbbell as well as at least 80 press ups daily and 30-50 sit ups . When the gym oppens I will get proper size again but the point I am trying to make is elixir products are genuine and are one of the best on the market . So yes to answer your question if you aren't lazy and you want to lift real weight and push yourself these products will change you and your life and get you girls numbers that you would never have even asked for ?✋. #ELIXIRLABSRDASHIT


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

MrsklG said:


> I was using elixir testosterone enanthate 275 mg 1ml stacked with 1ml elixir trenbelone acetate 200 mg 1ml every 3 days in 2017 I started using this gear after already being at the gym daily for 3 months so I was already in shape but just to the level of being able to tell I attended a gym .. I had never taken roids before and my best friend just got released from prison and asked if I wanted to get in serious shape and told me about his connect .. so I agreed and I started taking His combo stack every 3 days .. I started deadlifting 140 kg in a week from 80kg my shoulders instantly blew up I went from 30 sit ups to 45 .. I could do 20 pull ups and that instantly went to 30 within only a matter of days I gained nearly double the size I was and I was already in great shape .. elixir labs are great products if you know how to use them and stack them right .. my sex drive shot through the roof I had recently moved back to the uk from working in the Netherlands and I had just split up with my daughters mum so having this fu**ing amazing body that these products got me I ended up fu**ing over 100 birds from March 2017 untill august 2018 .. I met another girl settled down had a kid and so on I stopped training I stopped taking the gear but we broke up a few months ago ... 3 weeks ago I ordered elixir testosterone enanthate 275mg & trenbelone enanthate 200 mg I was reluctant with the tren E but without any gyms being open and only having 1 hand weight I must say I have went from 11.8 stone to 13.2 stone in 3 weeks .. I have been smashing a 20 kg dumbbell as well as at least 80 press ups daily and 30-50 sit ups . When the gym oppens I will get proper size again but the point I am trying to make is elixir products are genuine and are one of the best on the market . So yes to answer your question if you aren't lazy and you want to lift real weight and push yourself these products will change you and your life and get you girls numbers that you would never have even asked for ?✋. #ELIXIRLABSRDASHIT


 Hmmmm everything seems legit about this review from a new member on a 3yr old post to me guys, get your orders in! :thumb


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

This lab still going? I'm sure it's 1 lab but 5 different labels and boxes


----------



## DJ Tren (Feb 15, 2021)

Haven't used but I know its real


----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

MrsklG said:


> I was using elixir testosterone enanthate 275 mg 1ml stacked with 1ml elixir trenbelone acetate 200 mg 1ml every 3 days in 2017 I started using this gear after already being at the gym daily for 3 months so I was already in shape but just to the level of being able to tell I attended a gym .. I had never taken roids before and my best friend just got released from prison and asked if I wanted to get in serious shape and told me about his connect .. so I agreed and I started taking His combo stack every 3 days .. I started deadlifting 140 kg in a week from 80kg my shoulders instantly blew up I went from 30 sit ups to 45 .. I could do 20 pull ups and that instantly went to 30 within only a matter of days I gained nearly double the size I was and I was already in great shape .. elixir labs are great products if you know how to use them and stack them right .. my sex drive shot through the roof I had recently moved back to the uk from working in the Netherlands and I had just split up with my daughters mum so having this fu**ing amazing body that these products got me I ended up fu**ing over 100 birds from March 2017 untill august 2018 .. I met another girl settled down had a kid and so on I stopped training I stopped taking the gear but we broke up a few months ago ... 3 weeks ago I ordered elixir testosterone enanthate 275mg & trenbelone enanthate 200 mg I was reluctant with the tren E but without any gyms being open and only having 1 hand weight I must say I have went from 11.8 stone to 13.2 stone in 3 weeks .. I have been smashing a 20 kg dumbbell as well as at least 80 press ups daily and 30-50 sit ups . When the gym oppens I will get proper size again but the point I am trying to make is elixir products are genuine and are one of the best on the market . So yes to answer your question if you aren't lazy and you want to lift real weight and push yourself these products will change you and your life and get you girls numbers that you would never have even asked for ?✋. #ELIXIRLABSRDASHIT


 I was going to buy 5 years worth of Elixir labs until I read this.


----------



## MrsklG (Mar 12, 2021)

Day 1 .






day 18






View attachment 197635
day 18 .

elixir test and teen works a dream and all I have had to use in a dumbbell . Eat your words lads . ?‍♂


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

MrsklG said:


> Day 1 .
> View attachment 197633
> day 18
> View attachment 197637
> ...


 f**k, I nearly choked on my brew! :lol: Yeah that is exactly what I'm doing after seeing that post mate. :thumb


----------



## MrsklG (Mar 12, 2021)

Do you know anything else worth stacking with these 2 I heard boldenone but not sure can u recommend ?


----------



## norwegianhammer (Mar 31, 2019)

Thedynamitekid said:


> I was going to buy 5 years worth of Elixir labs until I read this.


 ive had bloodwork done on elixir labs test, 350mg gave me 49nmoll if i remember correctly, for refrence pharmacom labs test gave me 28nmoll at 125mg so i would argue that elixir is underdosed


----------

